# frank zane 1980 Mr olympia



## GFR (Mar 29, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=XQRgCmv9BnE&search=Frank Zane


----------



## musclepump (Mar 29, 2006)

Zane = Awesome


----------



## Arnold (Mar 30, 2006)

in today's bodybuilding world I do not think he could even win a state show at that size.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 30, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> in today's bodybuilding world I do not think he could even win a state show at that size.


Nope, but that tells you how ridiculous bodybuilding is these days. He looks fantastic.


----------



## GFR (Mar 30, 2006)

*Tom Platz*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjLUpTei08I&search=platz


----------



## Arnold (Mar 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjLUpTei08I&search=platz



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYslgewAMFI

now that is a BODYBUILDER!


----------



## mrmark (Apr 1, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjLUpTei08I&search=platz



wow! that is amazing!


----------



## fufu (Apr 2, 2006)

How much do you think Zane weighed in that? 185-190?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 2, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> How much do you think Zane weighed in that? 185-190?



I was thinking about 175lbs.


----------



## MyK (Apr 2, 2006)

I thought arnold was 1980 mr. O!!

http://www.arnold.ro/en/bodybuilding.htm


----------



## Nick+ (Apr 2, 2006)

Frank Zane      Markus Rühl


----------



## fufu (Apr 2, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I was thinking about 175lbs.



Hmmm, yeah maybe. do you know how tall he is?


----------



## GFR (Apr 2, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> How much do you think Zane weighed in that? 185-190?


That year he was about 10 lbs under weight, so 175-180, in his prime he was 185-190.


----------



## GFR (Apr 2, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Hmmm, yeah maybe. do you know how tall he is?


5'8''


----------



## Wira (Apr 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=XQRgCmv9BnE&search=Frank Zane


Thanks man! it's beautifull!


----------



## User Name (May 2, 2006)




----------



## Tha Don (May 27, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Nope, but that tells you how ridiculous bodybuilding is these days. He looks fantastic.


surely he should have put on some more size naturally first?


----------



## musclepump (May 27, 2006)

Tha Don said:
			
		

> surely he should have put on some more size naturally first?


----------



## Nick+ (May 27, 2006)

Damned good proportions.


----------



## Tha Don (May 27, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

>


 

i agree, zane looks fantastic


----------



## Mudge (May 28, 2006)

I have never seen anything special about Zane. Reeves yes, Zane no.


----------



## musclepump (May 29, 2006)

Reeves special? Yes. Zane special? Yes. Especially for his time; he was really the first "refined" physique, I think. A lot of guys were big, yeah, but none had abs like Zane or cuts throughout the entire body like he did.


----------

